# One Of My Sub Watches



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice and it actually has a picture of a sub on it too unlike those Rolex "Subs" - what a swizz :grin:

A guy at work has one of those Vostoks because he was in submarines in the RN, were you in the "silent servive" too?


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

handlehall said:


> Very nice and it actually has a picture of a sub on it too unlike those Rolex "Subs" - what a swizz :grin:
> 
> A guy at work has one of those Vostoks because he was in submarines in the RN, were you in the "silent servive" too?


No, I was in the U. S. Marine Corps.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

And here's the Vostok that I was given after a drunken bus ride with a group of Ukrainians.... have a look in my introduction for the full story. This is the beast in all its vintage glory!

My link


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

AAArgh! Finally after the third post I managed to insert the pics correctly. I hope on of the moderators will delete the previous two posts. Sorry for being a newbie pain...!

So here's my Vostok sub that I was given after a drunken minibus journey in Ukraine. See my intro post to read the story if you want, otherwise you can just admire it in all its vintage beauty!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Liking that dial variant Merlin. Haven't seen one wih applied numbers etc before.

Having said that, almost every Vostok dial\case combination i see is a new one to me.

Guess my painted-dial versions are close relatives....



















ps. Kudos for perservering with the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks louiswu,

I'm going to have to get better at taking watch pics. Mine are a bit rough, but I think they give a general idea. I've posted a couple of others and really need to get tyhe light right! I guess as a newbie I've lots to learn!

There seem to be hundreds of Vostok variants. I was given one by my wife's cousin, Misha when I was in Naberezhnye Chelny, where he lives (Polina's parents live there too). It was automatic with a bright green dial and crown at the three. It had a picture of a lorry and was given to Misha because of the quality of his work at the Kamaz Lorry plant where he works. Unfortunately it fell apart and I took it for repair and was told that the movement was very cheap and Chinese and not worth replacing. I was a bit gutted...


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I love this watch, and I loved the way I got it too, plus the fact that it's built like a brick-s*** house and keeps really good time. It's seen a real life before it got to me which makes it quite appealing...


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

How about this one? Note the fine lines across the dialface and the applied numbers.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Arthur, you can't see it in my pic but it also has lines across the dial. Looks like a VERY similar watch! Different colouring and case shape too, like I said, there are so many variants on the Vostok range.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> How about this one? Note the fine lines across the dialface and the applied numbers.


I like that one Arthur :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> So here's my Vostok sub that I was given after a drunken minibus journey in Ukraine. See my intro post to read the story if you want, otherwise you can just admire it in all its vintage beauty!


I like it alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Me too.:thumbsup:


----------

